# Copper Dragon HM x Metallic HM



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Spawn date: 2/9/17









The breeding set up (the heater was removed because of a bad experience I had with a female and a heater) 









Chul (copper dragon hm) building his bubble nest)









Xylitol (metallic hm) was a bit beat up, but nothing too terrible.

The video of the breeding (quite possibly the worst video ever created of bettas breeding) wont load.. I'll try again later









Papa Chul watching his over his eggs









Him watching over his newly hatched fry (they were kinda late.. but eh, they're here.) this is a small spawn, about 40 or 50.









And here we are today with the mm free swimming. Chul was removed and seemed a bit upset till he got a taste of some bribe shrimp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

It's been a week now and there hasn't been much of a difference in the fry although I've noticed about eight lighter colored ones. Curious as to what these will be. I've counted zero dead babies so it seems were on the right track. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Wow.. I haven't posted here in a while , lol. So the saddest thing happened to the fry .. I regret to inform that I had gone away for 3 days and the pets sitter had though the fry jug was just a thing of water. Sadly , thinking he was helping, the pet sitter dumped the fry down the toilet. Next time, I'm going to ensure that I don't have to go anywhere so that things like this don't happen again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDegenerate (Mar 21, 2017)

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry to hear about that...  All the time, effort, and expertise it requires to breed Bettas, and I found this thread looking forward to the results... I hope you can work on this again soon!


----------

